# Is the Goldendragon on..............



## RCastillo (Aug 8, 2002)

Hiatus?

 He's been very quiet.:idunno:


----------



## Seig (Aug 8, 2002)

He is watchin baseball, while he still can


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 8, 2002)

It would appear that GD7 has missed his calling.  All the while he has been working his way up the Kenpo Corporate Belt Ladder, when, in fact, he should have been a pitcher for the Arizona Rattlers, or whatever they call their team out there!
 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Dan " I always wanted to be a judge, and not a lumberjack" Farmer


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *He is watchin baseball, while he still can *



That's right, Arizona will be out of the hunt soon anyway!:rofl:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Aug 8, 2002)

He's still basking in the sun over the D-backs win over the Yankees in the World Series last year...:rofl: 

But I think the reality set in that it was just a flash in the pan and the Yanks are back on top...he might be in a deep depression...:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 9, 2002)

Yankees are good....... but here come those Diamondbacks!

Rattttttttttlllllllleeeeeeeee  hssssssssssssssss

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 9, 2002)

Forget about the Yankees!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Forget about the Yankees! *



That's about as bad as the Diamondbacks!:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 10, 2002)

Are there really Pink Ratllesnakes in Arizona?:roflmao:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _*
> Are there really Pink Ratllesnakes in Arizona?
> *



Yes, female, and they are the most dangerous.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *
> Are there really Pink Ratllesnakes in Arizona? *





> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Yes, female, and they are the most dangerous. *



Funny .......

I heard they were Male, and VERY small, but you have to be careful........ they have a tendancy to SPIT.

:angel:

dot


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Gee, I hope that ain't me your talking about!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Gee, I hope that ain't me your talking about! *




LOL  :rofl:  No not you Ric, and no one in particular.

I just couldn't resist, my fingers typed of their own volition.
Much too tempting.

:angel:

dot


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 11, 2002)

You sure those aren't *Trowser Snakes* that you are talking about?


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 11, 2002)

Please take these types of discussions to PM.  There are minors on the board.

Thank you,

Cthulhu
-MT Mod.-


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 12, 2002)

I found Castillo:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> I found Castillo:rofl: *



Hey, remember the wish I had about you, and the scorpion? Keep looking.........


----------



## Seig (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Hey, remember the wish I had about you, and the scorpion? Keep looking......... *


You wished he was the Scorpion King?:shrug:


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 13, 2002)

GD - can you send me an email at nightingale8472@hotmail.com?  I have a question... It said your PM box was full so it wouldn't let me message you on the bulletin board.

-N-


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *GD - can you send me an email at nightingale8472@hotmail.com?  I have a question... It said your PM box was full so it wouldn't let me message you on the bulletin board.
> 
> -N- *



There must be something wrong with the PM stuff.  Mine has done that a time or two, and brian's is doing that all the time and he has nothing in his at all.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *There must be something wrong with the PM stuff.  Mine has done that a time or two, and brian's is doing that all the time and he has nothing in his at all. *



Please e-mail or PM us about issues like this!

You should be able to keep 25 messages, but that includes sent items and tracking--check these too. We'll look for problems on this end.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> You wished he was the Scorpion King?:shrug: *



No....... I told him that if he wasn't careful, one would crawl up his shorts!

That'll teach him a lesson!:rofl:


----------



## Quinn-child (Aug 15, 2002)

> He's still basking in the sun over the D-backs win over the Yankees in the World Series last year...



So am I  
I concede that Arizona's teams haven't done the best, but, come on, everybody's got lows and highs, right?
*waves a Roadrunners puck in the air*  Glee!

Oos - :asian: 
Quinn


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I have nothing in any box...sent tracking etc.. and it was still telling me that it was full


----------



## arnisador (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks. We're looking into it.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 15, 2002)

I did some digging...You show 31 msgs in your PM box.  We can clear it out for you, but its an all-nothing setup. Let us know if you want us to nuke it for ya.

To do it yourself, check to make sure that -all- of the following are empty:
Inbox
SentItems
>>Message Tracking

The message tracking is usually the one folks miss.

:asian:


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

This is starting to sound a lot like it should be on the martial Talk support forum!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *This is starting to sound a lot like it should be on the martial Talk support forum!*



We do forum calls!


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

I would guess that it is kinda like a house call, could be way off here though.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 15, 2002)

Close..but in this case you good silver is safe.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *I would guess that it is kinda like a house call *



Yup! All payments in U.S. dollars please.


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

Just kidding Arnisador!

all in good fun eh?


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *Just kidding Arnisador!
> 
> ...



Uh, hold on to your money. Remember, the President said, "We're kinda going thru tough times."


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

That I can keep my own money, man, you are too cool.
I got to buy you a beer when you come up to visit, hell, maybe two or three.


By the way, I keep hearing you are going to visit soon, sooooooooo, when?


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *That I can keep my own money, man, you are too cool.
> I got to buy you a beer when you come up to visit, hell, maybe two or three.
> ...



Rum & Coke please!

Visit? When, where? Get the Lear Jet ready!!!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *Just kidding Arnisador!
> 
> ...



You know I would never make fun of the Canadians! (Well, poor old Bryson excepted.)


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




The *Lear Jet* is ready to go... Did I hear *BEER*?

Your Friend,
Billy


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Fosters   64 oz'ers

:rofl:


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 16, 2002)

Fosters?! EEEWWW. That stuff tastes like bat piss.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *Fosters?! EEEWWW. That stuff tastes like bat piss. *



I hope that's an assumption on your part, because no self-respecting Kenpoist would dare to know what any animal secretion tastes like...

Sheesh.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 16, 2002)

um. actually... my mom's a science teacher, and we got into all kinds of strange situations... dead frogs in the refrigerator, roadkill heads buried in the back yard to get it to decompose so she could bring the skulls to school, pet tarantulas, etc...

and the occasional bat.

she had a zoologist bring various animals to the classroom... and the bat got loose.  I got lifted up onto the janitor's shoulders to pluck the bat off the light... when you catch a bat and its scared, it pees.  When you're eleven years old, you can't help but scream when a bat pees on you. And if the bat pee is all over your face, it gets in your mouth when you scream.  And it tasted just like Fosters.

I went through two bottles of Listerine in a day because it totally grossed me out.

so, there's the bat piss story.  Have a nice day.  :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 17, 2002)

Dat's grosssssssssssss

:shrug:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *um. actually... my mom's a science teacher, and we got into all kinds of strange situations... dead frogs in the refrigerator, roadkill heads buried in the back yard to get it to decompose so she could bring the skulls to school, pet tarantulas, etc...
> 
> ...



That's one of those stories that is too bizarre to be a lie... 

I apologize. By the way... Fosters is Austrailian for Bat Pee mate!


----------



## vincefuess (Aug 22, 2002)

Is this the thread from hell or what????


----------

